# Puppy fight at dog park



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

I had kind of a weird experience at the dog park the other day. I was wondering what your guys thoughts are on people who are in wheelchairs with large breed puppies.

Ill give you guys the fast version. I took my 6 month old puppy to the dog park so she could release a lot of energy and fast (she had a group training class that evening). Right when I let her in, a slightly larger and older pup went after her. No one helped me separate them and it was pretty hard because they aren't exactly small dogs. The older pup got free a couple times and I had to separate them again. Finally a lady in a wheelchair showed up to help me but she was upset at me for trying to restrain her dog. 

PLEASE don't judge me but I was upset about my dog being attacked for no reason and upset because I saw no owner helping me and when I first saw her my initial though was, "Why does this lady have this very fast, very strong, 50 pound puppy?" Now that Im not as upset, I keep thinking about the incident. I want to think that the wheelchair had nothing to do with it and that it was simply the owner, wheelchair or no wheelchair, who was not being responsible in the way that she maybe wasn't watching her puppy or maybe her puppy is just aggressive and shouldn't have been there to begin with? What do you guys think?

BTW, I have nothing against people in wheelchairs. Feel like Im going to get really bashed for this post Hopefully not!.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Agaribay805 said:


> I had kind of a weird experience at the dog park the other day. I was wondering what your guys thoughts are on people who are in wheelchairs with large breed puppies.
> 
> Ill give you guys the fast version. *I took my 6 month old puppy to the dog park so she could release a lot of energy and fast (she had a group training class that evening).* Right when I let her in, a slightly larger and older pup went after her. No one helped me separate them and it was pretty hard because they aren't exactly small dogs. The older pup got free a couple times and I had to separate them again. Finally a lady in a wheelchair showed up to help me but she was upset at me for trying to restrain her dog.
> 
> ...


Sorry this happened to you. I don't have a lot to add except shock that nobody stopped to help. People aren't like that where I live. I agree, wheelchair or not, that anybody with a dog in a dog park should be able to easily control that dog or they should not have their dog in the park.

Off topic, the bolded above, I have seen so many people claim that training tires their dogs out more than physical exercise. Evidently it does not work on your dog. I have never used training as an alternative for exercising my dogs either, so I don't know. Not much more to add to that either, just it caught my eye because of the number of people on this forum who have posted to the contrary.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I've seen a trainer in a wheelchair work with an aggressive Pitt bull, so it's possible. Forget her situation and look at her behavior. Her dog was attacking your dog and she got angry at you. She sounds like someone to avoid.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sorry this happened to you. I don't have a lot to add except shock that nobody stopped to help. People aren't like that where I live. I agree, wheelchair or not, that anybody with a dog in a dog park should be able to easily control that dog or they should not have their dog in the park.
> 
> Off topic, the bolded above, I have seen so many people claim that training tires their dogs out more than physical exercise. Evidently it does not work on your dog. I have never used training as an alternative for exercising my dogs either, so I don't know. Not much more to add to that either, just it caught my eye because of the number of people on this forum who have posted to the contrary.


It was a really bad/weird experience. :-(

Training does tire my dog out some but she has such high energy/stamina. Its really nice when we train at home but when we are in a group class, I need her to be settled while the instructor is talking and in between exercises. 

I think training is very important but so it exercise and having fun. Mind games are especially fun. We play hide and seek and the KONG Wobler is awesome.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Agaribay805 said:


> It was a really bad/weird experience. :-(
> 
> Training does tire my dog out some but she has such high energy/stamina. Its really nice when we train at home but when we are in a group class, I need her to be settled while the instructor is talking and in between exercises.
> 
> *I think training is very important but so it exercise and having fun.* Mind games are especially fun. We play hide and seek and the KONG Wobler is awesome.


I agree, just that many members on this forum are firm believers that training can be used in lieu of exercise. I think both are necessary, with the emphasis on exercise.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I've seen a trainer in a wheelchair work with an aggressive Pitt bull, so it's possible. Forget her situation and look at her behavior. Her dog was attacking your dog and she got angry at you. She sounds like someone to avoid.


Yeah, there is no way in **** we are going in the dog park again when she is there.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Agaribay805 said:


> Yeah, there is no way in **** we are going in the dog park again when she is there.


Maybe you should call the park's management office and inform them of the bad situation before somebody gets hurt.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have gone to one a few times - if it is empty or has 1 dog that I know - a husky - I will let Lucca run there

I would not take a puppy into a group of adult dogs - I would not let a puppy into a dog park at all actually

Owners seem to know each other - they allow grumbling and growling at newcomers without correcting their dogs even verbally....they seem to think the dogs will work it out fine....

This in itself is disturbing - they don't know the NEW dog - they don't know that if that dog is pushed how it will react and maybe their dog who they think is fine will be attacked for his behavior.....

Just accidents waiting to happen unfortunately


Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> *I have gone to one a few times - if it is empty or has 1 dog that I know - a husky - I will let Lucca run there*
> 
> I would not take a puppy into a group of adult dogs - I would not let a puppy into a dog park at all actually
> 
> ...


Gotta love this one! A breeder that admits to utilizing a dog park! Thank you for your honesty!


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> I have gone to one a few times - if it is empty or has 1 dog that I know - a husky - I will let Lucca run there
> 
> I would not take a puppy into a group of adult dogs - I would not let a puppy into a dog park at all actually
> 
> ...


I prefer other forms of exercise also.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Gotta love this one! A breeder that admits to utilizing a dog park! Thank you for your honesty!


ahhh - I only use it as a fenced exercise pen when it is empty!!!! One guy I know from outside has a husky and I will let Lucca play wiht that ONE DOG....before I was sure of an off lead recall

I am NOT NOT NOT advocating using a dog park in the general sense....I am actually pretty much anti dog park!!!!!! I don't take the dog to one for play 
- I stopped to talk to someone I knew a couple of times and watched the dog's interactions and the peoples

I usually go to a grove that is way way in back of the same county park that I can let the dog run with a long line and throw a ball for her....now that I proofed her off lead recall....


Lee


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> ahhh - I only use it as a fenced exercise pen when it is empty!!!! One guy I know from outside has a husky and I will let Lucca play wiht that ONE DOG


who wouldnt use an empty dog park? Sounds like a win win to me


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

girardid said:


> who wouldnt use an empty dog park? Sounds like a win win to me


One thing that comes to mind is all the propaganda about all the diseases they would get that came from the dogs that live in their neighborhoods who use those same dogs parks, as if they wouldn't be exposed to the same things in their neighborhoods or walking through local parks. :crazy:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

^^ very true.. Outside of a parvo outbreak the chances of contamination are the same walking by the dog park is being in (empty)..... 

I personally think dog parks, for the most part are a good way to watch handwork go downhill because someone else didn't do any work with their dog... If possible, find a sandy river bed, dirt road, etc to exercise dog away from people and dogs... Not always easy to do, I know, but imo better then a busy dog park.. But every one has their own ideas and opinions and sometimes it works beautifully for them..


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I agree, just that many members on this forum are firm believers that training can be used in lieu of exercise. I think both are necessary, with the emphasis on exercise.


I don't understand HOW people can train an under exercised young shepherd! 

Sometimes between my health and work demands Mako might go a day or two inbetween good exercise sessions. He has a pretty good off button. And will lounge on those days. But if I pick up his clicker, treat bag, and tug. He gets wound up. So excited to be working. It makes for a cruddy training session. He becomes over exuberant. I'll hold his clicker and he will offer every behavior he knows plus 10 new ones he just made up in a span of about 30 seconds. He has gone as far as injuring himself - I gave a down command and he threw himself to the ground so hard he let out a yelp. I think his elbow hit too hard. I've gotten injured. Recall practice ends with crashes. It's a mess. 

Now training sessions on days where he has had a proper off leash run already? Maaaaaagical. He still has his intensity just with less energy. He is able to actually think things through. Better rate of retention in what he worked on too.

Seriously, I don't know how they do it.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Agaribay very sorry you pup got attacked. My guy got bit a while back and the owner was oblivious and tried to blame me (even though my dog was leashed and hers was loose) so I know how you feel! 

My thoughts are you need to be in control of your dog at all time. Regardless of your physical limitations. And more importantly you need to be watching your dog when they are with you! I wonder if the other dogs owner got upset because they didn't see the altercation and just saw you messing with their dog? 

Put some extra special treats in your pup's wobbler for me! Very glad he likes that toy. It's a favorite here as well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I don't understand HOW people can train an under exercised young shepherd!
> 
> Sometimes between my health and work demands Mako might go a day or two inbetween good exercise sessions. He has a pretty good off button. And will lounge on those days. But if I pick up his clicker, treat bag, and tug. He gets wound up. So excited to be working. It makes for a cruddy training session. He becomes over exuberant. I'll hold his clicker and he will offer every behavior he knows plus 10 new ones he just made up in a span of about 30 seconds. He has gone as far as injuring himself - I gave a down command and he threw himself to the ground so hard he let out a yelp. I think his elbow hit too hard. I've gotten injured. Recall practice ends with crashes. It's a mess.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I know of a trainer that insists that dogs be exercised before class, even if it is just a leash walk for these very reasons.

You don't want to burn them out, but you certainly want to take that edge off. It does make a world of difference in training.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> I don't understand HOW people can train an under exercised young shepherd!
> 
> Sometimes between my health and work demands Mako might go a day or two inbetween good exercise sessions. He has a pretty good off button. And will lounge on those days. But if I pick up his clicker, treat bag, and tug. He gets wound up. So excited to be working. It makes for a cruddy training session. He becomes over exuberant. I'll hold his clicker and he will offer every behavior he knows plus 10 new ones he just made up in a span of about 30 seconds. He has gone as far as injuring himself - I gave a down command and he threw himself to the ground so hard he let out a yelp. I think his elbow hit too hard. I've gotten injured. Recall practice ends with crashes. It's a mess.
> 
> ...


Haha that is so funny! My dog is the same way! If she is under exercised she starts trying to anticipate what Im going to ask next and she does everything! And actually I think you were the one who recommended a kong wobbler to us! It was a big hit around here. Thank you


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

I am a firm believer in video cameras (cell phone) in liable situations. This can protect you and simply show the facts as they are/were. Documented evidence of irresponsible acts/behavior can prove a point and protect you and your dog from false accusation or dishonest/irresponsible people. Many disabled persons are using the service dog cover irresponsibly at the expense of others (not saying this is it). You have every right to enjoy a public dog park with a well behaved dog and should not tolerate the irresponsible acts of others/dogs ever IMO! Inform those who have the authority over the park and keep it safe for all! Sorry about your experience! You have the responsibility to your dog and yourself to not allow this to happen to you, your dog or anyone else...


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> Agaribay very sorry you pup got attacked. My guy got bit a while back and the owner was oblivious and tried to blame me (even though my dog was leashed and hers was loose) so I know how you feel!
> 
> My thoughts are you need to be in control of your dog at all time. Regardless of your physical limitations. And more importantly you need to be watching your dog when they are with you! I wonder if the other dogs owner got upset because they didn't see the altercation and just saw you messing with their dog?
> 
> Put some extra special treats in your pup's wobbler for me! Very glad he likes that toy. It's a favorite here as well.


She either didn't see her pup start the fight or she is just plain weird. I know it makes me a little uncomfortable when people try to handle my dog in any way, especially when they don't know me or her. Like sometimes people just want to put themselves in my dogs face and pet her without asking! It drives me nuts. But in a dog fight situation, I'd welcome the help every single time. And yes the more I think about it, the wheel chair has nothing to do with it. People need to be in control of the animals.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> I don't understand HOW people can train an under exercised young shepherd!
> 
> Sometimes between my health and work demands Mako might go a day or two inbetween good exercise sessions. He has a pretty good off button. And will lounge on those days. But if I pick up his clicker, treat bag, and tug. He gets wound up. So excited to be working. It makes for a cruddy training session. He becomes over exuberant. I'll hold his clicker and he will offer every behavior he knows plus 10 new ones he just made up in a span of about 30 seconds. He has gone as far as injuring himself - I gave a down command and he threw himself to the ground so hard he let out a yelp. I think his elbow hit too hard. I've gotten injured. Recall practice ends with crashes. It's a mess.
> 
> ...


Why does it have to be 2 separate things? Any reason for not combining the 2 ? With health and work, it would be a lot easier on you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Agaribay805 said:


> , I want to think that the wheelchair had nothing to do with it and that it was simply the owner, wheelchair or no wheelchair, who was not being responsible in the way that she maybe wasn't watching her puppy or maybe her puppy is just aggressive and shouldn't have been there to begin with? What do you guys think?


I completely agree ......I always thought one of the requirements at most every dog park is the handler must have control of their dog....being in a wheelchair is not an exclusion to this most basic rule.


SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> I am a firm believer in video cameras (cell phone) in liable situations. This can protect you and simply show the facts as they are/were. Documented evidence of irresponsible acts/behavior can prove a point and protect you and your dog from false accusation or dishonest/irresponsible people. Many disabled persons are using the service dog cover irresponsibly at the expense of others (not saying this is it). You have every right to enjoy a public dog park with a well behaved dog and should not tolerate the irresponsible acts of others/dogs ever IMO! Inform those who have the authority over the park and keep it safe for all! Sorry about your experience! *You have the responsibilit*y to your dog and yourself *to not allow this to happen to* you, your dog or *anyone else*...


Nailed it!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Why does it have to be 2 separate things? Any reason for not combining the 2 ? With health and work, it would be a lot easier on you.


Oh we do combine them. As much as possible. 

We are in the city though, with a postage stamp sized yard and undesirables in the neighborhood so to speak.

Walking for *exercise* doesn't work for us. I'm a fat old cow with a crabby hip and can't keep up a brisk enough pace for him to get truly tired. We do go on walks though - for bonding, training and mental stimulation.

The type of exercise he needs to tire out though - chasing the ball, running loose, swimming etc means we have to go for a bit of a car ride. Some of the spots we go to are an hours drive with traffic. We usually make it out there 5 times a week or so. 

Though when we are there we usually are doing training as well. Throw the ball a few times. Do a few obedience exercises. Throw the ball a bit more. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

We had a bad experience at the dog park once. I took Ronin very very early in the morning when no one was there so that he could run and play and get some energy worn off. He had a great time, and it tired him out for a good 5 hours when we got home. However, we were just getting ready to leave, because I saw someone people heading for the dog park, and I don't trust other dogs in dog parks at all, with good reason around here. This one dog, the owners let their dog in the park, unhooked it and it took off for Ronin and I right away. Now, we were only about 10 feet away and this dog was FAST. I moved to block it, but it went around me and hit Ronin so hard that he rolled, while on his leash, 4 times! I was furious. I shoved the dog away, and the owner yelled at me. I told her to keep her dog away from mine, we were leaving and that he could have seriously hurt him! She called me a not so nice name and let her dog run up and jump on my back trying to get to Ronin, who had picked up even though at the time he was about 50 pounds at the time, almost knocking me down. Needless to say I have never been back. I feel that people who can't or won't control their dogs shouldn't be allowed to be at the dog park. I only go when we are completely alone, never any other time.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Agaribay805 said:


> Haha that is so funny! My dog is the same way! If she is under exercised she starts trying to anticipate what Im going to ask next and she does everything! And actually I think you were the one who recommended a kong wobbler to us! It was a big hit around here. Thank you


Awesome! It is such a joy to work with dogs so eager to please! A little frustrating sometimes but always better a dog that you have to dial back then one you have to try to amp up. 

Hehehe yes I think I was. I'm really glad you girl likes it! Mr. Wobbler has saved my butt on plenty of busy or bad weather days!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I teach few commands, but they are absolutes. I don't want my dogs confusing training or commands with fun and games. I want them to know that commands are serious business and I expect them to act accordingly when I give a command. In essence, I set a tone with my training. When I do give a command, regardless of what they are doing or what is going on around them, they immediately change their attitude to reflect the same.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> Oh we do combine them. As much as possible.
> 
> We are in the city though, with a postage stamp sized yard and undesirables in the neighborhood so to speak.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm crabby and my foot kills me, Lol. I don't look at walks as anything more then just hanging out too, hiking here and there for fun. But the driving to someplace, train and play, then at home relax is my basic plan too. I never really worry about tiring him out for any specific reason. It happens, but no matter what, they're always ready for round 2 whether I am or not.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Well, I'm crabby and my foot kills me, Lol. I don't look at walks as anything more then just hanging out too, hiking here and there for fun. But the driving to someplace, train and play, then at home relax is my basic plan too. I never really worry about tiring him out for any specific reason. It happens, but no matter what, they're always ready for round 2 whether I am or not.


Yep. Mako is pretty much ready to go whenever as well. God I love that dog. 

I guess our off leash adventuring isn't really to tire him out per se as I don't think that has ever truly happened... it's just that if he didn't get his off leash time - he'd be dead. 

I would have strangled his fuzzy butt because he gets annoying with out it lol.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Yep. Mako is pretty much ready to go whenever as well. God I love that dog.
> 
> I guess our off leash adventuring isn't really to tire him out per se as I don't think that has ever truly happened... it's just that if he didn't get his off leash time - he'd be dead.
> 
> I would have strangled his fuzzy butt because he gets annoying with out it lol.


I wish more people understood this about high energy dogs like GSDs. I think most of the problem dogs that people post about on here have roots that go back to a lack of exercise.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty has never been hyper but he can get "busy" if he's bored. I could take him out and run him into the ground and he will want to know what's next? What tires him out is making him use his noggin. He likes to figure things out, explore a new location with me, track, help me around the house.

Dog parks - not my thing. My boy likes order and finds some dogs "friendly" behavior as a turn off and would not enjoy himself in that type of setting. He has played with trusted dogs and did great but he always wants to know where I'm at and finds me more interesting. lol

I just think dog parks will constantly disappoint responsible dog owners.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I find the vast majority of people who go to dog parks are very responsible and if they follow a few simple rules, find the experience anything but disappointing.

I think a lot of people who find them disappointing bring the disappointment on themselves in dog parks like by taking their dog into a dog park full of loose dog friendly dogs and expect to spend time doing some one on one training with their dogs undisturbed or like the type of people that bring a ball in to a dog park expecting once again to be left alone and are surprised when fights break out over the ball. Although one is free to do as one pleases within reason in a dog park, dog parks were never meant for the above mentioned purposes.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I find the vast majority of people who go to dog parks are very responsible and if they follow a few simple rules, find the experience anything but disappointing.
> 
> I think a lot of people who find them disappointing bring the disappointment on themselves in dog parks like by taking their dog into a dog park full of loose dog friendly dogs and expect to spend time doing some one on one training with their dogs undisturbed or like the type of people that bring a ball in to a dog park expecting once again to be left alone and are surprised when fights break out over the ball. Although one is free to do as one pleases within reason in a dog park, dog parks were never meant for the above mentioned purposes.


Sometimes I am too wordy. lol I didn't mean the things I mentioned should be done at a dog park. For the record I have never visited one. I just know myself and dog - not a good fit. My impression of them and it's mostly stories I hear are they are a free for all - a bunch of breeds mixed together and expected to play nice. One should not expect to go to a dog park for one-on-one training. I'm sure bringing out high value items could cause a stir as well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Courtney said:


> Sometimes I am too wordy. lol I didn't mean the things I mentioned should be done at a dog park. For the record I have never visited one. I just know myself and dog - not a good fit. My impression of them and it's mostly stories I hear are they are a free for all - a bunch of breeds mixed together and expected to play nice. One should not expect to go to a dog park for one-on-one training. I'm sure bringing out high value items could cause a stir as well.


Oh no! I was not implying that you said that!

I was just citing those as incidents that create unhappiness among some that use dog parks that I hear so often.

But yes, you are correct, high value items are a huge fight starter in dog parks! :smile2:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I pick up my dog and use my body and legs to kick away a dog going after mine. keeps my head safe, and most of Zelda's important body parts. We can do without out legs..  

They have a STOP THAT! spray sound thing, it works well on some dogs. You could carry that with you, so that if something like this ever happens again, you are not putting yourself in harms way as much (it could be adult dogs next time) It may startle them to a point where they go away, or just give you 2 seconds to get to your next plan. So picking up your dog. Grabbing another leash to loop around the dog going after yours,etc. 

I would do just about anything for my dog...so as for me, i am not afraid to get in there, i guess because im a dog groomer and i work at a day care. So there are plenty of times i have to separate or deal with aggressive dogs face level. 

But for next time, its good to have some plans! A dog could be running up to yours in many other situations, not just the dog park. And you cant rely on the owners to do anything. You have to step up.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I use my local dog park when no one else is there. It is well designed, with two fenced areas, so if someone else shows up with their dog, I can move quickly so we have a fence between us. 

I don't like seeing parents bring children into the park when dozens of dogs are running around off leash. I've seen some very young children in strollers being brought in, and older children running around with no shoes. Who wants their child to pick up hookworms? 

I bring water for my dog too, I don't want him getting sick from an infected community dog drinking station.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Courtney said:


> Rusty has never been hyper but he can get "busy" if he's bored. I could take him out and run him into the ground and he will want to know what's next? What tires him out is making him use his noggin. He likes to figure things out, explore a new location with me, track, help me around the house.
> 
> Dog parks - not my thing. My boy likes order and finds some dogs "friendly" behavior as a turn off and would not enjoy himself in that type of setting. He has played with trusted dogs and did great but he always wants to know where I'm at and finds me more interesting. lol
> 
> I just think dog parks will constantly disappoint responsible dog owners.


I have a love/hate relationship with the dog park. 

It is a 15/20 minute drive from me. The closest safe place for off leash time by far. But there are so many 'rude' dogs and oblivious owners *sigh* also waaaaay to many pit bulls for my comfort level. 

A significant amount of the dogs I see there are just.... bad at dogging. Maybe because they are from single dog households? Idk. But they don't heed warnings by other dogs. They're rude. A big happy go lucky over excited dog approaches another. The second dog gives very clear body language that they aren't comfortable and telling the first dog to back off. The first dog is oblivious to it. The owners of both dogs are just as oblivious to what's going on and then get confused as to why a fight broke out. *sigh* 

Too many untrained dogs. All you hear is people nagging their dogs. "Buster! Come! Buster! I mean it! Come! Get over here!". Dogs wearing ill fitted prongs while running loose. People grabbing their dogs and squeezing their faces asking "why did you do that?" After an infraction.

I swear every time I leave I need a drink. 

Luckily my dog park is 7 acres and shaped like an L. The main entrance and where 95 percent of the people congregate is in the long part. The short part has the maintenance truck entrance and is a bit of a hike to get to. There is hardly any one on that end. Mostly just people and dogs comming from or going to the main part. That's where we hang down in the corner well off the path. I usually don't allow my guy to approach the other dogs, nor they him.

That said there are a handful of other dogs we see regularly and they all get on swimmingly. Generally owners who aren't comfortable with the party end of the park and like the quieter atmosphere of the short end. I like those owners. They controlling their dogs.

I do however love going in the rain or otherwise chappy weather. We get the run of the whole thing to ourselves!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> A significant amount of the dogs I see there are just.... bad at dogging. Maybe because they are from single dog households? Idk. But they don't heed warnings by other dogs. They're rude.


Do you think it is so much that they are from single dog households or do you think that the training classes they attend, book, videos, forums, mainly teach that your dog should be neutral to other dogs so these dogs don't learn proper doggy protocol?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Do you think it is so much that they are from single dog households or do you think that the training classes they attend, book, videos, forums, mainly teach that your dog should be neutral to other dogs so these dogs don't learn proper doggy protocol?


Could be. But considering the average dog owner at my park I highly doubt that many of them have picked up a training book or have even gone to class. It's a mess. 

Seriously. They are simply amazed that mine will come running to me when I whistle or that when I am ready to leave I just call out let's go and my dog actually willingly walks by my side to leave the park without a leash. I get the "omg how do you get him to do that!?" pretty frequently. Which confuses me because why would you bring you dog to an off leash area if he wasn't like that??? Anywho... 

Idk... I've always been a multidog household. My older dog taught my younger one proper dog speak at home. When I am out and if I do let my dog greet another, I don't allow him to be rude I watch both dogs like a hawk. If the other dog is uncomfortable and mako doesn't immediately heed, the greeting is called off. 

I don't see that at the dog park. I see very uncomfortable and stressed out dogs being mugged by others. The other dogs don't heed the warning growls and lip lifting of the uncomfortable one. 

I see and hear fights break out at least 30% of the time I'm there just for encounters like that. Then the occasional resource guarding and dominance stuff as well.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Our dog park members are so rigid, anyone with an aggressive dog is run off. It's not much fun. I went a few times with my puppy, who is young and barks sometimes. They started grilling me on what I was feeding him, who my vet is, is he neutered, why was he barking? I finally left and stayed away. The only thing worse than an out of control dog park is one that is so restrictive, no one is welcome. When I was there last, I asked people where they lived and not one lived in the city that owns and maintains the park. Which, I thought, given how possessive they are, was hilarious.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

The dog park by our house is a 3 minute drive from our house and our yard is on the smaller side. I do agree that for the most part people are really bad at reading their own dogs. Ive seen my puppy approach dogs that are reserved or maybe even scared and the owners welcomed my puppy over to their dog, saying that it was good for their dog. I've seen people who let their little chihuahuas bully bigger dogs thinking its cute & harmless and that no dog will ever do anything to them back. But its not always bad. It kind of depends on the day and who is there. Some days my pup will find another dog who wants to play as much as she does and who is just about her size and its amazing.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Our dog park members are so rigid, anyone with an aggressive dog is run off. It's not much fun. I went a few times with my puppy, who is young and barks sometimes. They started grilling me on what I was feeding him, who my vet is, is he neutered, why was he barking? I finally left and stayed away. The only thing worse than an out of control dog park is one that is so restrictive, no one is welcome. When I was there last, I asked people where they lived and not one lived in the city that owns and maintains the park. Which, I thought, given how possessive they are, was hilarious.


Interesting, there are several dog parks around me and excessively barking dogs are taboo in all of them. I have seen barking dogs be the catalyst for other dogs to get edgy and fight. Also, since the dog parks here are generally located within a park, it disturbs the peace and serenity of other park users.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Excessive anything is annoying.


----------

